# Next Throwdown.



## bmudd14474 (Jun 6, 2013)

I wanted to let everyone know that July will be our next Throwdown. 

Keep your eyes open for it.

Thanks


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 6, 2013)

Can't Wait to see what this one will be!!!

Kat


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 6, 2013)

Can't wait to see what it's going to be.


----------



## jarjarchef (Jun 9, 2013)

I ready for the challenge!! :yahoo:

I see a crazy curve ball like chocolate out there somewhere......... :biggrin:


----------



## big game cook (Jun 10, 2013)

ready and willing.  FISH! BIRDS! CRUSTRATIONS! ill smoke it all. HINT!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 10, 2013)

Good deal..  BUT...   Can I win this time ?:hockeyeurbaston:


----------



## dougmays (Jun 11, 2013)

i'm ready!


----------



## davidhef88 (Jun 15, 2013)

I skipped the last one because I was busy. I'm gonna make time for this one.


----------



## jeffed76 (Jun 16, 2013)

How do the throw work?  Sounds like fun!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 16, 2013)

jeffed76 said:


> How do the throw work?  Sounds like fun!



Like this    (rules)   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/official-smf-throwdown-rules


----------



## jeffed76 (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks!  Just book marked it.  This sounds like fun.


----------



## jarjarchef (Jun 16, 2013)

Key to the whole thing. Turn in on time, have the code word, have an amazing discription and have a great picture...........those are givens, but the single most important thing........have fun!


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Jun 18, 2013)

My throwdown suggestion.....Bones!  But whatever it is I will keep an eye out for it.


----------



## tenner867 (Jun 25, 2013)

I have 11 days off in July. I'll throw my smoker in>


----------



## 1905 (Jun 25, 2013)

I might just


----------



## 1905 (Jun 25, 2013)

Step up to the plate for this....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 25, 2013)

A Firecracker of a throw down!!! WooHoo smokin with black powder!!!


----------



## acidsorm (Jun 26, 2013)

Black  powder ?


----------



## davidhef88 (Jul 1, 2013)

Brian, don't leave us hanging!!!  Lol can't wait.


----------



## charcoal junkie (Jul 2, 2013)

The suspense is killing me


----------



## dj mishima (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm going crazy!  I have been checking like mad for the next one.


----------



## webowabo (Jul 4, 2013)

Im ready.. I missed the last one cause I my phone was broke and couldnt upload the pics :(


----------



## fishinchik (Jul 4, 2013)

Count me in!!!    It's July... let's go smokin boys!


----------



## themule69 (Jul 4, 2013)

FishinChik said:


> Count me in!!!    It's July... let's go smokin boys!


July 4th I wanna know!


----------



## fishinchik (Jul 4, 2013)

In light of all the recent smack talk ... I'm going to bust up laughin if it turns out to be BE's!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 4, 2013)

What's a " BE "?...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## fishinchik (Jul 4, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> What's a " BE "?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll defer on that one lol    I personally call it Woman Candy but that got me in trouble once already.  hehehehe


----------



## themule69 (Jul 4, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> What's a " BE "?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have bees


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 4, 2013)

FishinChik said:


> I'll defer on that one lol    I personally call it Woman Candy but that got me in trouble once already.  hehehehe


Come on FishinChik!!!  If you are going to Open the Door...You GOTS to walk through it!...JJ


----------



## fishinchik (Jul 4, 2013)

LOL JJ, I ain't skeered to walk thru much of anything.  I just thought it would be hilarious if the July one ends up being BE's.   Cause you know our brother David has been served...  then again,  I see a very humor filled throwdown this month no matter what the choice ends up being.   In my sweetest southern drawl.. I say BRING IT.


----------



## webowabo (Jul 4, 2013)

Burnt ends.. im assuming is BE's.. :)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 5, 2013)

webowabo said:


> Burnt ends.. im assuming is BE's.. :)


Sounds reasonable...But Lady Candy? When you are a Pro Chef...Everything you make is Lady Candy!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## webowabo (Jul 5, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> webowabo said:
> 
> 
> > Burnt ends.. im assuming is BE's.. :)
> ...


Hehhe.. true statement there JJ


----------



## jarjarchef (Jul 5, 2013)

Looking forward to an unusual challenge...... I liked the Pepper one. It gave direction, but left it wide open for interpretation and many great things came from it....I think I will get my daughters in on this one......when they did one for me it did not go so well, great idea, poor execution and photo killed it.....we shall see what interest they have depending on what it is.........

Jimmy you kill me.......


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 5, 2013)

jarjarchef said:


> Looking forward to an unusual challenge...... I liked the Pepper one. It gave direction, but left it wide open for interpretation and many great things came from it....I think I will get my daughters in on this one......when they did one for me it did not go so well, great idea, poor execution and photo killed it.....we shall see what interest they have depending on what it is.........
> 
> Jimmy you kill me.......


Hehheh...Get Some Bro!...JJ


----------



## themule69 (Jul 5, 2013)

I think it should be out of the garden. Or home grown.


----------



## dcarch (Jul 5, 2013)

themule69 said:


> I think it should be out of the garden. Or home grown.


Got recipes for crab grass?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





dcarch


----------



## themule69 (Jul 5, 2013)

dcarch said:


> Got recipes for crab grass?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet JJ could make something good out of it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 5, 2013)

themule69 said:


> I think it should be out of the garden. Or home grown.


I got a Recipe for Crab Cakes...Crab Grass I would have to play with a bit...BTW...So where do I plant a Garden on my 6' X 10' 2nd floor Balcony?...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









...JJ


----------



## gary morris (Jul 5, 2013)

July is named after Julius Ceasar, so why not a tin of smoked dog food for our beloved pets?  

Or the famous salad - with smoked meaty & bread bits?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 5, 2013)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/144410/july-throwdown-finally/0_40


----------



## wisconsinbutt (Jul 5, 2013)

Noodles!! This is perfect!! I'm Italian!!


----------



## jeffed76 (Jul 5, 2013)

Noodles, perfect I'm Irish... oh wait... beer would be perfect.  This sounds like fun!  Already game planning with the wife.


----------



## themule69 (Jul 5, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I got a Recipe for Crab Cakes...Crab Grass I would have to play with a bit...BTW...So where do I plant a Garden on my 6' X 10' 2nd floor Balcony?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well back years and years ago I knew a few people who had nice gardens in their closets. Big tall green plants with nice flowers. They used it to smoke 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





with

David


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 5, 2013)

themule69 said:


> Well back years and years ago I knew a few people who had nice gardens in their closets. Big tall green plants with nice flowers. They used it to smoke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## webowabo (Jul 5, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> themule69 said:
> 
> 
> > Well back years and years ago I knew a few people who had nice gardens in their closets. Big tall green plants with nice flowers. They used it to smoke
> ...


whole notha forum.. ;) but "magic smoked noodles.." ill try.. ;)


----------



## themule69 (Jul 5, 2013)

webowabo said:


> whole notha forum.. ;) but "magic smoked noodles.." ill try.. ;)


Remember MR T just showed you how to smoke letuce


----------



## themule69 (Jul 5, 2013)

Maybe cook your noodles in your drip pan under a brisket 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





? David


----------



## fishinchik (Jul 5, 2013)

I already know exactly what I am going to do for the throwdown and I'm hoping to do it this weekend if I can get enough dry weather long enough to complete the smoke.  All I can say boys is get your game on cause I'm gunning for you this go round.


----------



## themule69 (Jul 5, 2013)

FishinChik said:


> I already know exactly what I am going to do for the throwdown and I'm hoping to do it this weekend if I can get enough dry weather long enough to complete the smoke.  All I can say boys is get your game on cause I'm gunning for you this go round.


Miss Chick

 I look forward to seeing your dish. I'm going to go out on a limb here and say I think you will give everyone a run for their money. In fact I Wish you luck.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Happy smoken.

David


----------



## fishinchik (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks Mr. Mule.. you have more faith than I do but I have to give you guys a hard time.. it keeps you motivated  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Best of luck to EVERYONE..


----------



## themule69 (Jul 5, 2013)

FishinChik said:


> Thanks Mr. Mule.. you have more faith than I do but I have to give you guys a hard time.. it keeps you motivated
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHY DID YOU CALL ME MR Mule? why would you
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Why 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





David


----------



## jeffed76 (Jul 6, 2013)

Smoked spaghetti tacos anyone 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















pastatacosmoke.jpg



__ jeffed76
__ Jul 6, 2013


----------



## webowabo (Jul 6, 2013)

themule69 said:


> Maybe cook your noodles in your drip pan under a brisket
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm.. I like!


----------



## fishinchik (Jul 6, 2013)

Got mine done today!   Can't post the pics till after the throwdown so Mule and JJ are just going to have to wonder.


----------



## themule69 (Jul 6, 2013)

FishinChik said:


> Got mine done today!   Can't post the pics till after the throwdown so Mule and JJ are just going to have to wonder.


Miss Chick

I wanna see Pics now
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  What are you smoking.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  did you have a 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I give 2 to 1 odds Miss
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





..

truth or dare??????????

Happy smoken my friend.

David


----------



## fishinchik (Jul 6, 2013)

I choose DARE!  lol    And no, I'm not going to get myself disqualified by showing it yet.  Sorry Mr. Mule.. you are just going to have to wait.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 says I can't and this is once I'm actually going to follow the rules. hehe    Now be a good guy and go make me some Woman Candy.. I'm ready for some.


----------



## themule69 (Jul 6, 2013)

FishinChik said:


> I choose DARE!  lol    And no, I'm not going to get myself disqualified by showing it yet.  Sorry Mr. Mule.. you are just going to have to wait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is your spell check still broke? It is WOW! man candy 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## acidsorm (Jul 11, 2013)

Beef noodle  stew. Slow cooked in the smoker..  Add the noodles in neer the end, obviously  lol         I made a beef stew in my Jim bowie the other day.  Got a  really nice smokey  flavour. I pre smoked everything first. Then mixed it together in beef broth and kept it going in the smoker for about 1 hour  at 500 . Was pretty damn good .


----------



## davidhef88 (Jul 14, 2013)

Got mine done last night. It is even good as leftovers for breakfast.


----------



## davidhef88 (Jul 20, 2013)

Almost forgot to send my pics!!!


----------

